# Catalyst 10.5 WHQL *update* hotfix 10.5a



## D!str(+)yer (26. Mai 2010)

So eben wurde der Catalyst 10.5 released.

Changes:
*Support for 120 Hz displays for ATI Radeon™ HD 4000 Series  and ATI Radeon™ HD 3000 Series GPUs*


ATI Catalyst™ driver now supports 120 Hz Displays for the ATI       Radeon™ HD 4000 and ATI Radeon™ HD 3000 Series graphics cards
 
*New Linux Features*
*Support for new Linux operating systems*
 This release of ATI Catalyst™      driver for Linux introduces  support for the following new operating      systems:   SLED/SLES 11 SP1  early       look support 

*Resolved Issues for All Windows Operating Systems*
*This section provides information on resolved issues in this release of the ATI Catalyst™ Software Suite for Windows. These include:*
- "Battlefield 2: Bad Company" maps no longer takes unusually long to load
- Enabling hardware shaders (perfect mode) no longer causes text and on-screen menu
corruption while loading missions in "IL-2 Sturmovik: 1946" game
- Re-logging into a system after a Remote Desktop connection no longer results in
"Catalyst Control Center is not supported..." warning message or the Graphics menu
for Catalyst Control Center Advanced view to go missing
- HDTV resolutions are now properly reported by the tooltip when the mouse cursor
hovers over the CV display icon under "Desktops & Displays" in Catalyst Control
Center
*
Resolved Issues for the Windows 7 Operating System
This section provides information on resolved issues in this release of the ATI Catalyst™Software Suite for Windows 7. These include:*

- Alt-Tabbing to desktop and back into "Mass Effect 2" game no longer causes the
display to go black
- In-game Anti-Alias can now be applied when other in-game options like Volumetric
Effects are enabled in "Empire: Total War" and "Napoleon: Total War" games
- Enabling Anti-Alias in "Empire: Total War" no longer causes a performance drop
Running "Unigine Heaven Benchmark 2.0" in wireframe mode with tessellation
enabled no longer causes the application to fail on ATI Radeon HD 5000 Series cards
- Changing in-game resolution in "Alien vs. Predator" no longer causes the screen to
flicker under Multi-GPU configurations
- Catalyst Control Center now remembers the position of fourth monitor in Eyefinity
group
- Black screen no longer observed with "Unigine Heaven Benchmark 2.0" application
with OpenGL mode settings
- Enabling dynamic contrast in Catalyst Control Center video settings no longer causes
vertical stripes to appear during XVID content playback

*Resolved Issues for the Windows Vista Operating System
This section provides information on resolved issues in this release of the ATI Catalyst™Software Suite for Windows Vista. These include:*
- [Catalyst Control Center] Avivo basic color controls in the "All Settings" page can
now be applied and will not shift to default values
- HBR (high bit-rate) audio now functions properly
- "Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Conviction" no longer fails during game play for ATI
Radeon™ HD 2000 and 3000 series cards

*Resolved Issues for the Windows XP Operating System
This section provides information on resolved issues in this release of the ATI Catalyst™Software Suite for Windows XP. These include:*
- "Resident Evil 5" now launches properly with a HDMI display connected to an AGP
card
- PowerDVD no longer exhibits blue and pink tint when adjusting brightness and
contrast in Catalyst Control Center when viewing Blu-ray content


Download:
XP 32bit
XP 64bit
7/Vista 32bit
7/Vista 64bit

10.5a hotfix


----------



## KILLTHIS (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

Hey, das klingt doch gut. Betrifft mich zwar alles nicht, aber was soll's. *G*


----------



## Fire8ird (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*



> "Battlefield 2: Bad Company" maps no longer takes unusually long to  load


Bad Company 2 läd bei mir trotzdes neuen Treibers immernoch unnormal lange.


----------



## robsta (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*



Fire8ird schrieb:


> Bad Company 2 läd bei mir trotzdes neuen Treibers immernoch unnormal lange.



was hat die Graka mit der Ladezeit zu tun  Das ist mir neu


----------



## Timelezz (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

@robsta: ist schon länger bekannt.


----------



## alm0st (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*



robsta schrieb:


> was hat die Graka mit der Ladezeit zu tun  Das ist mir neu


Bei BFBC2 zwar Tatsache, aber schon ok 

Ist das mit der Ladezeit echt immer noch nicht wirklich gefixt? Dann bleib ich nämlich noch beim 10.4 beta...


----------



## KOF328 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

nix was mich betrifft, 10.4 Bleibt


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

Es NULL Leistungs Steigerung gibt lade ich net. Und die paar Bugfixe brauche ich net !


----------



## FreshStyleZ (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Es NULL Leistungs Steigerung gibt lade ich net. Und die paar Bugfixe brauche ich net !


wenn alles funzt, warum dann überhaupt updates laden? ich mach kaum treiberupdates... nur wenn ich direkt von nem problem betroffen bin und nur ein treiberupdate hilft.
wenn alles *reibungslos *funzt, dann braucht man kein update


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

Eben getestet.
Mit HD4870 hab ich auch noch lange ladezeiten.
Wer di bugfixes nicht braucht sollte beim 10.3 preview bleiben.


----------



## oldmanDF (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

Na super. Heute morgen hab ich mir erst den Catalyst 10.4 mit meiner miesen EDGE-Verbindung runtergeladen. *grummel*


----------



## amdintel (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

und wie man es gewohnt ist , wird mal wieder nicht 
erwähnt wo der Video Coder zu finden ist ? 



ist es heute so schwer einen Bericht auch mal vollständig zu schreiben ?

hallo ?


und wenn ihr schon Texte von anderen Web. Seiten klaut
 mittels Copy/Paste 

dann schreibt doch bitte die Quelle dazu 
damit es keinen Ärger gibt  .
Den Link von wo die Infos stammen  Copy/Paste


----------



## Explosiv (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*



amdintel schrieb:


> und wie man es gewohnt ist , wird mal wieder nicht
> erwähnt wo der Video Coder zu finden ist ?
> 
> 
> ...



'Wenn Du das schon gewohnt bist, wie wäre dann gewohntest selber suchen  ?

Die News dient allein zur Information und ist keine professionelle bezahlte Arbeit, sie dient lediglich dazu, über das Erscheinen eines neuen Treibers zu informieren. Den kannst Du direkt bei AMD finden, wie alle anderen auch! Übrigens bietet PCGH auch nur die WHQL-Standard-Treiber zum Download an, für alles andere musst Du dich schon selbst bemühen,...

P.S. Release-Notes 1zu1 zu übernehmen ist was völlig normales .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Eiche (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*



Explosiv schrieb:


> 'Wenn Du das schon gewohnt bist, wie wäre dann gewohntest selber suchen  ?
> 
> Die News dient allein zur Information und ist keine professionelle bezahlte Arbeit, sie dient lediglich dazu, über das Erscheinen eines neuen Treibers zu informieren. Den kannst Du direkt bei AMD finden, wie alle anderen auch! Übrigens bietet PCGH auch nur die WHQL-Standard-Treiber zum Download, für alles andere musst Du dich schon selbst bemühen,...
> 
> ...


hihi verrate doch nicht die PC standart regeln
vilt spielt er sonst nur Konsole


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

Man kennt amdintel doch nur mekernd.
Ebenso nichts neues


----------



## amdintel (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*



Explosiv schrieb:


> 'Wenn Du das schon gewohnt bist, wie wäre dann gewohntest selber suchen  ?
> 
> Die News dient allein zur Information und ist keine professionelle bezahlte Arbeit, sie dient lediglich dazu, über das Erscheinen eines neuen Treibers zu informieren. Den kannst Du direkt bei AMD finden, wie alle anderen auch! Übrigens bietet PCGH auch nur die WHQL-Standard-Treiber zum Download an, für alles andere musst Du dich schon selbst bemühen,...
> 
> ...



beim 10.4 sollte der mit drin sein war er aber nicht 
10.5 ???????
 extra besorgen ?



ist schon klar das dein PC Video Coden nicht packt.
schraubst ne Kurbel an die Seite vielleicht  geht dann alles viel schneller ?

und die besten News und Infos sind diese,
wenn du kurz und präzise sind  ohne viel bla bla


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*



FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> wenn alles funzt, warum dann überhaupt updates laden? ich mach kaum treiberupdates... nur wenn ich direkt von nem problem betroffen bin und nur ein treiberupdate hilft.
> wenn alles *reibungslos *funzt, dann braucht man kein update



ja..aber...warum nicht wenn es dann besser laufen kann


----------



## TwilightAngel (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

Blöderweise steht da nix von allgemeinen Problemen mit den vorherigen  Treibern. Wenn ich nicht vom letzten de- und neuinstallieren so  gefrustet wäre, würde ich ihn wohl ausprobieren in der Hoffnung, dass  dann Teilobjekte nicht mehr durchsichtig dargestellt werden oder gar  nicht erst angezeigt werden. Schlimmer ist ja auch das Problem, das ohne  irgendwelche Änderungen an Treiber oder Gameeinstellungen oder sonst  was plötzlich überall fiese Kanten aufgetaucht sind, als ob gar kein AA  an wäre. 
Selbe Treiberversion unter XP (für XP) macht komischerweise keine Probleme, nur die Version für Win 7 64bit.

Oder steht sowas nie in den Patchnotes? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das  ich alleine mit dem Problem dastehe.


----------



## amdintel (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

so ist das wenn der eine vom anderem kopiert =
steht überall das gleiche ,
das nennt sich dann Bericht Erstattung
ich nenne des Verunstaltung  von News  und das vorenthalten von Informanten , damit meine ich aber 
nicht den der das hier eröffnet hat, sondern das 
was man so auf anderen Web. Seiten an Informationen 
darüber liest , oft nimmt man auch einen 5 Jahre alten
News Text und ändert nur 3 bis 10 Wörter ,
das kommt dann einer s.g Massen verblödung gleich.

De Coder ist diesmal wieder nicht mit drin, muss man sich wieder extra  alles zusammen basteln ,
warum macht AMD nicht endlich mal ein Treiber pack 
wo man dann beim installiert  selber entscheiden kann
was dazu installiert werden soll?


----------



## Gateway (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*



Fire8ird schrieb:


> Bad Company 2 läd bei mir trotzdes neuen Treibers immernoch unnormal lange.



Bei mir mit einer 5870 sind die Ladezeiten seit 10.4 deutlich schneller, soll heissen bin als einer der ersten auf dem Server.
Wird das mit dem 10.5 jetzt wieder schlechter wenn ich das hier so lese?
Dann kommt der bei mir nicht drauf.


----------



## X Broster (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

Schade, der Video-Converter scheint immernoch nicht vorhanden zu sein.

Ansonsten keine Probleme in Zusammenarbeit mit einer 5870.


----------



## amdintel (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

leider startet  der unter einem 64 Bit Windows wieder genau so langsam wie bei 
der 10.4  auch das CCC ist nicht
schneller geworden bei 64 Bit dauert immer noch 8 sec 
bei 32 Bit ist das sofort da


----------



## PontifexM (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*



Fire8ird schrieb:


> Bad Company 2 läd bei mir trotzdes neuen Treibers immernoch unnormal lange.


 
welchem den 10.5 oder den 10.4 beta ?
seit dem beta treiberchen läuft das sehr gut bei mir


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*



X Broster schrieb:


> Schade, der Video-Converter scheint immernoch nicht vorhanden zu sein.
> 
> Ansonsten keine Probleme in Zusammenarbeit mit einer 5870.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gateway (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*



PontifexM schrieb:


> welchem den 10.5 oder den 10.4 beta ?
> seit dem beta treiberchen läuft das sehr gut bei mir



Seit dem 10.4 Beta sind die Ladezeiten bei mir sehr kurz. 
Ich warte mal ab was hier für erfahrungen mit dem 10.5 gemacht werden bevor ich mir den aufspiele.


----------



## amdintel (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

den Coder gab es vorhin noch nicht , 
 habe den  in zwischen.

mit den lade zeite kommt es mir genau umgekehrt vor
so 9.5 schneller  10.xx langsamer


warum ist bei euch immer die Schrift so schlecht ?
kuck mir ma meine an


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

du musst auf vergrößern klicken, dann ist die Schrift scharf, das immer so, wenn nen Bild auch in höherer Auflösung vorhanden ist.


----------



## b0s (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

Was ich viel wichtiger an den Änderungen/Bugfixes im 10.5 finde: Es wird davon gesprochen, dass Overdrive mit mehreren Monitoren nun endlich problemlos funktionieren soll.
Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, hab seit kurzem leider keinen zweiten Monitor mehr, um es selbst zu testen.


----------



## warlock0601 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

Ich habe ihn mir auch Installiert und bis jetzt keine Fehler wobei ich auch mit dem 10.4 keine hatte.

Ausser das ich jetzt im Windows 7 Leistungsindex 7.7 stad 7.8 habe


----------



## pillepalle.ger (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

10.4 hat nur für BC2 die Ladezeit für die 5000-Reihe verbessert. 10.4a hat auch für die 4000-Reihe damit beglückt. Hat bei mir einiges gebracht an Schnelligkeit.
Nun ist die Frage ob es auch in der 10.5 für alle beide (4000, 5000) der Fall ist, das steht nämlich nicht in der Log.


----------



## feivel (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

schade..mein bug mit den vertauschten pcm kanälen der surround lautsprecher unter hdmi scheint nicht behoben zu sein....ich warte dann glaub ich auf und lass dieses update erstmal aus


----------



## amdintel (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

das kann aber vielleicht auch am Sound 
Karten Treiber liegen, 
haste den mal aktualisiert ?
das kenne ich irgendwo her XP und Sound Treiber vertauschte Kanäle .


----------



## feivel (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

O_o
wenn ich hdmi schreibe meine ich hdmi

und das ist dann mit ner ati der soundchip der radeon...
das da dann wäre 10.4.....


----------



## boerigard (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*



Gateway schrieb:


> Bei mir mit einer 5870 sind die Ladezeiten seit 10.4 deutlich schneller, soll heissen bin als einer der ersten auf dem Server.
> Wird das mit dem 10.5 jetzt wieder schlechter wenn ich das hier so lese?


Ja, irgendwie haben sie im 10.5 den Loadfix "vergessen". Hotfix soll in den nächsten Tagen folgen.
Twitter / Terry Makedon: RT @jbaert: @CatalystMaker ...


> RT @jbaert: @CatalystMaker: ETA on BFBC2 loading times hotfix? ME - a day or two


----------



## -Chefkoch- (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

Nachher gleich mal updaten wegen der 120hz Unterstützung.


----------



## amdintel (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*



amdintel schrieb:


> leider startet  der unter einem 64 Bit Windows wieder genau so langsam wie bei
> der 10.4  auch das CCC ist nicht
> schneller geworden bei 64 Bit dauert immer noch 8 sec
> bei 32 Bit ist das sofort da



ich glaube ich hab es gefunden wo ran das lag 
64 bit Vista CC dauert ,

habe eben das Framwork 4.0  test weise installiert 
auf ein mal ist das CC Panel sofort da 
ohne lange warte zeit ,
wer also das gleiche problem hat Framwork 4.0 installiert   .
(CCC startet   jetzt wesentlich schneller , wert das ma weiter beobachten )


----------



## warlock0601 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

Habe mal ne Frage weiss nicht ob es hier hin gehört aber hat einer mal eine Seite wo ich für meine ATI die bester Grafik Einstellung für das ATI Tray Tool bekomme.oder für den CCC

Damit ich mit der besten Quallität fahren kann bin nämlich ATI Neuling Danke


----------



## P@tC@sh (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

@warlock0601: Kaufst du dir keine PCGH?Die Ausgabe 08/2009 hiess(heisst)"Die Radeon Bibel",in der Ausgabe wurde(wird) ausführlich über den CCC und das Tool ATI Tray Tools berichtet.Jetzt auf Anhieb fällt mir gerade nichts ein,spuckt google nichts aus?


Bei Multimonitor Betrieb(2D) und *nicht* Default Taktraten bleibt es bei 400/1200MHz,vorher 157/300MHz,dafür flackerte das Bild.Mir sind die 30-35 Watt weniger Verbrauch lieber,trotz leichtem Flackern(je nach Takt).


----------



## pillepalle.ger (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

So wie ich das festgestellt hab ist der 10.5 für BC2 Spiele ein Schritt zurück. Ich werd mir wieder den 10.4a drauf packen damit es nicht mehr so lange lädt.


----------



## theGrimmm (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

also bei mir sind die ladezeiten super  bin auch immer erster aufm server O.o
hab die 5970...
naja, ATI und ihre treiber... -.-


----------



## RedBrain (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

Schwere Grafikfehler bei Serious Sam The Second Encounter 

Das tritt nur bei OpenGL auf. Bei Direct3D hat man keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

Wie oft den noch -.-
Es wurde doch schon mehrfach gesagt das "nur" der fix für die HD 48xx  "vergessen" wurden.
Ein Hotfix soll schnellst möglich nachgereicht werden ...


----------



## amdintel (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

64 bit Vista 
lade zeiten  des CC Panel jetzt mit FW4 ca. 1. bis 2 sec.
vorher 8  bis 10 sec . das geht  auf jeden fall sollte man noch 
das Neue FW 4.0 dazu installieren das ist besser wenn man das CCC
öfters braucht bzw.. die Video Coder


----------



## Luigi93 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*



RedBrain schrieb:


> Schwere Grafikfehler bei Serious Sam The Second Encounter
> 
> Das tritt nur bei OpenGL auf. Bei Direct3D hat man keine Probleme mehr.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Aber ich hatte ein ganz anderes Problem: Der PC war (nach einem Neustart) quälend langsam, so als wäre er zu 120% ausgelastet, denn selbst bei 100 % Auslastung reagiert er schneller  -> wahrscheinlicher Grund: Er hat beim "Überfahren" oder auf Englisch "Overdrive" die Anzeige für die Auslastung weggelassen, da war nur ein leeres Feld :O
Also Neustart, Bildflackern 
Neustart, SS HD 2 kann nicht gestartet werden oder er startete das Spiel und es minimierte sich selbstständig und ließ sich nicht mehr öffnen. Bei SS HD: Treiber zu alt! Wie jetzt ?
Ich dachte, dass es am Overclocken meines P2 955 lag -> Standardsettings, Neustart, alles funktioniert
Also hab ich wieder übertaktet: Keine Probleme 
Komisch ist bloß, dass er die eingestellte Spannung aus dem Bios nicht übernimmt, aber den Multi 
Das war ein Tag, Leute 
PS: CCC startet bei mir innerhalb von 1 Sekunde


----------



## RedBrain (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*



Luigi93 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen.


Du hast mein Text verlesen. Es ist kein HD-Version von Serious Sam 

Kann jemand das Spiel einmal kurz testen, ob die Grafikfehler in OpenGL auftritt oder nicht. 

*ACHTUNG: Die normale statt Serious Sam HD.*


Ansonsten muss ich ein Bugreport an AMD Catalyst senden.


----------



## PontifexM (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*



pillepalle.ger schrieb:


> So wie ich das festgestellt hab ist der 10.5 für BC2 Spiele ein Schritt zurück. Ich werd mir wieder den 10.4a drauf packen damit es nicht mehr so lange lädt.


 
seh ich nicht so,viel spass mit 10.4


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

10.5a Hotfix

klick


----------



## feivel (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

superklasse...der soundbug ist mit dem treiber noch schlimmer..jetzt sind alle kanäle durcheinander


----------



## RedBrain (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.5 WHQL*

*Offizieller OpenGL-Bug bei Catalyst 10.5!*

*Thread:* AMD Game Forums - 10.5 and Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory

Wer Quake und andere OpenGL-Spiele zocken will, bleibt am bestens bei Catalyst 10.4 oder stellt einfach von OpenGL auf Direct3D um, falls wenn das Spiel eine andere möglichkeit hat.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (28. Mai 2010)

Den Hotfix braucht man in erster Linie für Win7 und Vista, sehe ich das Richtig? Ich dachte das mit den BC2 Ladezeiten wäre schon länger gefixt? Ich habe eine HD3870 + Windows XP. Dafür brauche ich den Hotfix nicht, oder? Bitte nicht böse sein falls ich irgendwas überlesen habe^^


----------



## Ralle@ (28. Mai 2010)

Tja

Warum immer den neuesten Treiber laden wenn eh alles funktioniert verstehe ich nicht. Ich habe den 10.4a Preview drauf und der bleibt auch drauf.
Habe bei keinen Game Probleme, warum also updaten? Bisher mussten immer die CrossFire Besitzer die neuesten Treiber laden (wenn man auch die neusten Games zocken wollt), dank der Application Profils die ATI zum download anbietet kann man den Treiber lassen der super funktioniert lassen.

Und als Single GPU Besitzer muss man ja nicht zwingend immer den neuesten Treiber installieren.


----------



## totovo (29. Mai 2010)

mein seven macht das mit nem Monat verspätung eh immer selbst


----------

